

Google offers free websites (.in domains) to Indian SMBs (powered by HostGator) - akshay_surve
http://googleindia.blogspot.com/2011/11/google-offers-free-websites-to-indian.html

======
garethsprice
Sites are quite basic (<http://www.vijashiviinternational.in/>
<http://www.khoslaprinters.in/>). Well, they look pretty bad, but better than
nothing for very small businesses.

There's an almost identical site for the same initiative in the UK:
<http://www.gbbo.co.uk>

Wonder if they're going to roll this out in the US eventually, and they're
using IN/UK as test markets?

